# Vertex V3 RDA



## zadiac (4/3/16)

Well well, looks like we are getting a 3rd generation Vertex and we are sure to expect some awesome flavour from any atty made by TBM. The new design has a very interesting new take on a build deck, 4 posts (2 positives & 2 negatives) with holes on all four sides of the posts. This should allow for a lot of build freedom. The outer design(top-cap & center ring) looks to be similar to the v2 but includes a wide bore chuff style cap too. The one new addition that we will have to see in the flesh before making a final call is the new laser etching that seems to be all over this atty (not a fan of over branding). Either way though it’s exciting to see a new version of a great flavourchasing atty about to hit the market!

– 22mm Diameter
– 304 Stainless
– Twin-split Posts
– 5mm Juice Well
– Wide Bore Cape (Stainless & Delrin)
– 510 Drip Tip Top-Cap
– Serialized
– Dual & Single Builds
– Versatile AFC
– 4 Colourways (SS, Black, Brass, Copper)
– Laser Engraving

This looks interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/3/16)

Woh. ... looks good.

Looks like my type of atty

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (4/3/16)

Looks good been waiting for a flavor atty and I love the picture on this one.


----------

